# how do you know if your being hacked by a hacker?



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

How would I know and what would be some signs o.o.
I'm kind of worried cause I was playing in starcraft and the other team was hacking in the game and they were talking all about computers and hacking and then they were going to mess with me . No i didn't get the names lol...but there prob bluffing. But for future reference.....
Also is it legal for you to change your ip address,if so how o.o? 
P.S. When you post something on a forum or something. How do people find your ip address. I'm not asking for a step by step guide...I'm just asking how, Like with a program or within the website itself. and what can you do to hide your ip address. Is peer guardin good. I heard its good .


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

No-one in any online game is going to hack your computer. The most they can know about you is your IP address, which is practically useless. It's just kids showing off and trying to intimidate you.

Your ISP controls your IP address.

When you post on a forum, only staff members can see your IP, not regular members.

Peer Guardian stops computers from certain IP ranges from seeing you online. The program is usually used by file sharers, not for general protection.

There's no point in trying to hide your IP address if you're only playing games or visiting forums. If you're visiting illegal websites or file sharing, that's a different matter.


----------



## WidowMkR (May 7, 2008)

as koala said, its usally kids just thinking they know it all.


----------

